# model 31506 trouble shooting no start



## bdd8591 (Jan 5, 2020)

need help with this old snow blower HELP


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to SBF. You're going to have to give more info then "won't start". Not getting spark? Not getting fuel? Electric starter not working? 
What have you checked so far? When did it last run? If it was past year how did you store it? Outside under a tarp? Inside a heated garage? 
*we need more info.*


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from Penciltucky!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wonder if he got the old girl up and running?


----------

